

Ask HN: Testing Android app on multiple devices without buying multiple phones? - amarcus

We are about to begin testing our Android app and don't want to go out and buy 40+ handsets to test on.<p>Are there any services that allow you to load an app on different devices for testing?<p>Specifically, we are looking to make sure the app functions correctly (ie: doesn't crash etc..) and the UI is consistent.<p>Something similar to browsershots.org but, for Android devices.
======
duiker101
What's wrong with the emulator? It is fast and works pretty well. Also check
out <http://www.manymo.com>

